# Rooster question



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I live in Texas so it's at least 100 everyday right now. My rooster doesn't crow anymore. Is it the heat? The hens are ok. He will stand with his eyes closed and not move unless approached. Any thoughts?


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

Could be the heat or something else going on. Have you checked him over for injuries, lice, mites, etc? He doesn't sound like he is feeling well.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Could be the heat, make sure and give LOTS of clean fresh water. Also like adorson mentioned look him over for any illness or injury.


----------

